# Collyweston ESA (RAF Wittering Bomb Store) - August 2010 ** PIC HEAVY **



## sYnc_below (Aug 18, 2010)

Explored with Winch It In

Built around 1955 as a Remote Weapons Store for RAF Wittering after the airfield changed use over several years from a Fighter Station to a Bomber Command Station, now decommissioned and awaiting 'Adaptive Reuse', Collyweston ESA is a fascinating site set deep in the woods with an eerie silence across it, occasionally punctuated by calling Red Kites soaring high above the treetops. 

A Yarnold Sangar Pillbox with an extra section on it forms part of the gate defences adjacent to a Guard House, Sub Station, Mains Room and Admin buildings, various roadways open up and 10 Bomb Maintenance Buildings are located towards the front of the site, the revetted buildings reportedly for 1000lb High Explosive bombs and Cluster Bomb Units.

Behind this and deep into the compound are rows and rows of explosive storage units: Thirty 'Dutch Barns' (some demolished) for storage of BL755 Cluster Bombs (manufactured by Hunting Engineering in Ampthill, Bedfordshire), several more 1000lb HE storage buildings, SNEB 68mm Rocket storage buildings and perhaps the most interesting, nine hardened 'Igloo' cells with filtered air supply and totally enclosed electrical supplies. These hardened units were used for storing 'unspecified' American explosives from RAF Lakenheath. 

Given the size and construction of the Igloo cells compared to the other buildings and the fact they are the farthest away from the RAF Wittering runway, whatever was in these shelters were some serious toys. Contrary to popular theories though, this site was never used for Project E weapons, these type of weapons remained in the Igloos at RAF Wittering SSA as the US Military insisted that such weapons were never dispersed. This caused some conflict with the RAF who would rather have dispersed the V Force at times of high political tension. The SSA at RAF Wittering is still intact, although derelict and the unusual Fissile Core Stores can still be seen. Both the ESA and SSA share common design features and some of the doors are identical at both sites.

The site has also been used for several illegal raves over the years, the biggest being in 2006 when an estimated 4500 people partied there for three days non-stop. 

In recent years 'travellers' have helped themselves to miles of 3-phase armoured cable, pipework for the underground fire prevention system and virtually all of the aluminium lamp posts. The Mains Room has been gutted and there's even been an attempt to remove the Sub Station!


Enjoy the pix 







*Yarnold Sangar Pillbox*





*Bomb Maintenance Buildings*






























*BL755 Cluster Bomb Storage*















*SNEB Rocket Storage*















*Igloo's*



































*Fire Point*


----------



## Winch It In (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Hal, for an afternoons explore, it was great to be back on home turf.

Here's my photo's






































Thanks for looking
Barney


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 18, 2010)

Cool, I never saw you up high taking them angles.....padlock pic is awesome buddy, It looks HDR but I know it wasn't cos I aw it with my own eyes


----------



## Winch It In (Aug 18, 2010)

> Hal Chase Cool, I never saw you up high taking them angles



I took those while you were in the guard house off the top of that 8ft wall.


----------



## tommo (Aug 18, 2010)

nice one guys, looks like a good explore  i also really like the padlock shot


----------



## losttom (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice one, might have to take a look here myself as its only up the road 

-oh and nice meeting you both on sunday


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 19, 2010)

losttom said:


> -oh and nice meeting you both on sunday



Likewise


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 19, 2010)

Good pics. Can't believe that such a strategically important location has been left like this!!!
GDZ


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 19, 2010)

Here's a few extra pix 

*Filtered Air System - Igloos (Damaged...)*





*Pump House for underground Hydrant system*





*Fire Pool*





*Bomb Hoist*





*Mains Room (sadly ransacked)*





*Failed attempt to steal a Sub Station*


----------



## MD (Aug 19, 2010)

eek that had a pump in last time i went !!!




nice shots fella


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 19, 2010)

MD said:


> eek that had a pump in last time i went !!!
> nice shots fella



The whole place has been stripped bare by 'you know who' and then the chavs have smashed the rest up, you wouldn't recognise the place. Rumour has it they are trying to let the site as Secure Storage which in theory would be great but the reality is it would cost a MASSIVE amount to reinstate the infrastructure


----------



## night crawler (Aug 19, 2010)

Superb report, great photo's shame about the chaves getting in there and tagging the place.


----------



## nij4829 (Aug 23, 2010)

Some great pics guys. Any chance of a arial shot (borrowed from GE or similar) to show the size of the place?


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 23, 2010)

nij4829 said:


> Some great pics guys. Any chance of a arial shot (borrowed from GE or similar) to show the size of the place?



That sort of thing would contravene the guidelines of this forum as it would be providing specific location of the site. Sorry 

Suffice to say, its pretty LARGE


----------

